# Safestrap & Emmc?



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I was running r3blurr3d 2.1 and installed liberty through bionic safestrap. So far, so good. Read up on updating to 5.7.893. Said screw it and jumped through all the stock recovery zips and fastboot flashes (with 43v3rroot) 1 CWM flash, 2 fastboot flashes and 3 stock recovery flashes and I was there, fresh, clean and rooted. Flashed D3blur3d and thought i'd try eclipse in safestrap. Strapped, backed-up and enabled it. To my surprise it restored liberty right where i left off before my flashing adventure. Can i format in recovery without bricking, or can i just format & flash over liberty? Or is it just gonna be there forever? Not really an issue, more curious than anything.


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

You can format /system in Safestrap recovery without bricking. And you can backup/restore just like any other recovery. So feel free to backup liberty and then flash something new.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks man, but I like to learn the hard way I guess, I formatted it in CWM. That got did away with liberty.........and the rest on my internal sd. But if you don't try, you may miss out. Hope the 4G worked out for ya. Thanks for cranking the goods out. We all appreciate it.


----------

